
The Monopolies of the Future Will Be Chinese – and State-Owned - woldemariam
https://www.ozy.com/fast-forward/the-monopolies-of-the-future-will-be-chinese-and-state-owned/94781
======
wtdata
Trump's commercial war on China (how clueless as it might be and having
totally different motives) is at least finally contesting China's autocratic
government power grabbing in all the Western world that has been unchecked
since the 90's.

As a side effect, it's also curbing the world greatest polluter production and
that will surely have a positive effect on global CO2 emissions.

I have no illusions that Trump's motives are all but ecological or
progressive, but what matters is that the end result seems to be quite
positive for the free world.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I don't know whether to up or down vote your comment.

